# Velcro Dog



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Cozi does this everytime I go into a room without her:bathroom, closet (how dare I!:afraid
> 
> She will listen to "out" but then the nose appears...
> 
> ...


 LOLOL every time !!! I can never undress or go to the washroom in privacy, if they could get into the shower with me, they would 

Thank god they cant talk ::--))


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

YES!!!!! I can't tell you how many times the dogs swing the door wide open with their nose while I am trying to get dressed!!! Millie also stands by the shower and pokes her nose in while I shower....LOL!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

CM, 

LOL so true. I will never forget one day when Anessa came into the bathroom when I was getting ready for work and brushing my teeth. 
She lied on the floor right next to me.

I finished getting ready and shut the light and closed the bathroom door.

I was getting ready to leave the house and usually kiss all my dogs and tell them mommy will be back soon, but lo and behold Anessa was no where to be found.

I panicked, I didnt know what happened where she was, and while I was in distress I totally forgot that this girl never lets out a pipping bark, ever. 

I ran to the front door looked outside, ran to my backyard, screamed like a wild animal Anessa Anessa.. NO response.. I was devastated as I didnt remember letting her out.

But I still ran onto the street and walked two streets up to look for her calling her name JUST in case she sneaked out which was unlikely.

I started to cry and went to the washroom to get a kleenex and there she was standing at the door giving me this what is the panic look.

Cant tell you HOW relieved I was.. LOLOL Never again will I shut the light before looking down or around me in a room if any of my dogs are there. 

HEW !


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, Rain does this, & nose to the crack under the door, if I close it.

Put your pictures in an image editing program (should have one that came with your camera; or find one of many free ones on the net. Find the "rotate" function: rotate 90 degrees--Left or Counter Clockwise, in your case.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Nu2 poodles:

I really like this photo of your dog.. Very cute.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I almost always go to the bathroom with at least one dog. It's easier to just let them come in than to scratch at the door the entire time. And if I'm home by myself I have given up and just leave the door open. 

Mia WILL join me in the shower however. She peeks her nose in behind the curtain and if I close my eyes and put my head back to wash shampoo out of my hair and don't notice she will join me... it's quite annoying to have to dry a poodle in addition to the morning routine! But she has gotten several baths this way. She's wet; I'm wet, Why not? I don't want to yell at her, as she gets her baths in there too. And I like that she will just jump in the tub!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Soooo cute! Yes, mine nudge the door, and if I go downstairs to do laundry, three or four are usually sitting along the top step waiting for my return. As I come up the stairs, they reach their feet out like they are trying to pull me back up. Just gone too long for their liking!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Poodles have such human qualities it never ceases to amaze me just how different they are than other breeds.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

HA!! Too funny! Jasper does this too. He does what I like to call the "check-in". When Daddy's getting ready downstairs and Mama is getting ready upstairs...he runs back and forth, pushing each door open, touching us with his nose, then running to the other room...rinse and repeat, rinse and repeat until we are all together again.

He even does it in the car when he is in the backseat. He has his head out the window most of the time and he will come in, tap Daddy on the shoulder with his nose, go back to the window....over and over.

So charming to know that our little guy is watching out for us. Dang....I LOOOOOVE POODLES!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL does anyone here have to spell words so that their spoos wont understand a full sentence ? 

They are so darn intelligent and perceptive it is scary sometimes as if they know what you think and can feel your mood.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup mine do this too.

*Whitepoodles:* My Sonja did the same thing to me except that she was locked in the closet I was the same wild women running about the house and outside screaming frantically for her even tho I knew there was no possible way she could have got out of the house.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLOL then welcome to the same crazy women club.
My heart sank and I felt such a cold sweat when I couldnt find Anessa, I know exactely what you mean.. Panic ,cold sweat and a distressed feeling.
I know now better and look everywhere before closing a bedroom or bathroom door.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> Nu2 poodles:
> 
> I really like this photo of your dog.. Very cute.


Thank you ! She is a "couch potato"; likes to burrow under the pillows & throw them every which way.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL does anyone here have to spell words so that their spoos wont understand a full sentence ?
> 
> Unfortunately, we've discovered ours CAN SPELL as well! Just the other night my husband and I spelled out a word and Toulouse looked at both of us, right in the eye, and gestured OK, let's go. We both laughed at this moment of realization that "spelling" it out is no longer effective.
> 
> As for barging in the bathroom ... Lautrec will stick his head thru the shower curtain with no problem and both the boys think a bathroom door slightly ajar means "come on in." I have to admit that I find it rather endearing :angel2:.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

You mean there are some poodle owners that visit the powder room WITHOUT a poodle at their heels? LOL!!!
Ruby follows me step for step everywhere, including the bathroom! She has even pawed the showered door open, hence her nickname "Peeper" . LOL!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

pudelLuv:

All that they do they do with so much unconditional love for us and such acceptance. To think that a dog will find it interesting to follow us to the shower/toilet and just sit there doing nothing , just so that they can be with us... 

There are times that my dogs get underfoot and I am in a rush and shoosh them away and then feel so guilty when they get insulted and just go away and lie down somewhere saying, sorry if we distrubed you, I just bend over each of them and take my time in telling them how much they are loved...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't get to go to the bathroom alone and I'm lucky if its only one poodle joining me. Betty Jo has also been known to follow me into the shower. She has also joined my son in the tub several times. So now we're careful if she's in the bathroom while we are getting clean lol. Its funny though she is perfectly willing to help us get clean but when its bath time for her she isn't nearly as excited about getting in the tub.

Betty Jo and sometimes Jenny also supervise and help dry the floors when I wash them. They just fail to see why they shouldn't "help" with whatever I'm doing. I've got to say though the excitement get too much for Jenny after a while and she goes for a nap. Betty Jo just never seems to tire. Have you ever tried to make a bed with a poodle laying in it??

Betty Jo and Jenny know a few words already when used in conversation. Our first spoo however knew about every variation of the word walk known to exist. He could also understand when we spelt it.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

YES I always have to spell the words "Walk", "dog park" "dinner" and different objects or toys or cozi will literally bring them all to me


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine are always under foot. The girls are the most clingy! And I don't even shut the bathroom door anymore...I kind of like when they hang out with me, we have girl talk in the powder room.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLOL talk about spelling, I have a client with one of my dogs who tells his dog every morning in French "journal" meaning newspaper in English. 
The dog goes outside the door picks up the newspaper from the door mat and brings it to the man and puts it at the bottom of his feet.

I wish my dog could push the vaccum hose. Now that would be a sight to behold and oh help in the house..


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Olie said:


> And I don't even shut the bathroom door anymore...I kind of like when they hang out with me, we have girl talk in the powder room.


Too funny. Can the BOYS join in the girl talk too :biggrin: ?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> Too funny. Can the BOYS join in the girl talk too :biggrin: ?


LOLOL why not ?!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. CUTE!

Bella does this a bit. It was worse before we kept a collar on her (I don't trust our current yard to be 100% sneaky poodle proof), because then she was *quiet.*

She follows me around a bit but at some point she just finds a place to camp out where she can hear if anything really interesting happens. 

She's gotten shut in the garage (where our laundry is) a couple of times.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Bella's mom:

LOL did she bark to get back into the house. Mine was quiet and made me quite frantic until I found her locked in the bathroom and not a peep out of her... such a good girl


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I almost always go to the bathroom with at least one dog. It's easier to just let them come in than to scratch at the door the entire time. And if I'm home by myself I have given up and just leave the door open.
> 
> Mia WILL join me in the shower however. She peeks her nose in behind the curtain and if I close my eyes and put my head back to wash shampoo out of my hair and don't notice she will join me... it's quite annoying to have to dry a poodle in addition to the morning routine! But she has gotten several baths this way. She's wet; I'm wet, Why not? I don't want to yell at her, as she gets her baths in there too. And I like that she will just jump in the tub!


That was_ priceless_, *Celtickitti*! 

I have the same experience with Chagall. I joke how nice it is to have a "younger man" who never tires of seeing me in "my birthday suit"! And, wonder of wonders, appears to admire it too!! Poodle love is_ very_ forgiving.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> That was_ priceless_, *Celtickitti*!
> 
> *I have the same experience with Chagall. I joke how nice it is to have a "younger man" who never tires of seeing me in "my birthday suit"! And, wonder of wonders, appears to admire it too!! Poodle love is very forgiving.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LOLOL talk about spelling, I have a client with one of my dogs who tells his dog every morning in French "journal" meaning newspaper in English.
> The dog goes outside the door picks up the newspaper from the door mat and brings it to the man and puts it at the bottom of his feet.


Since Chagall too can spell, I asked my husband (who speaks 5 languages!) to teach me how to say certain words in French so he wouldn't catch on. Only problem is, that amazing poodle has a better facility for languages than I do and he learned_ every_ word! Now my husband and Chagall have their "conversations" in French while I frantically page through the French-English dictionary!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Since Chagall too can spell, I asked my husband (who speaks 5 languages!) to teach me how to say certain words in French so he wouldn't catch on. Only problem is, that amazing poodle has a better facility for languages than I do and he learned_ every_ word! Now my husband and Chagall have their "conversations" in French while I frantically page through the French-English dictionary!!


LOL does he really speak 5 languages... well we do have something in common since I too speak 5... LOL
What languages does your hubby speak ?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL does he really speak 5 languages... well we do have something in common since I too speak 5... LOL
> What languages does your hubby speak ?


Yup, he does! French, German, Italian, Hebrew, Yiddish, oh yeah, and English--or we'd have to use sign language to communicate. My heavens, you two are such brainiacs!! Real smarties!! I can only bake five different kinds of brownies...walnut, dried cherry, white chocolate chip, cream cheese and plain!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*


Chagall's mom said:



Yup, he does! French, German, Italian, Hebrew, Yiddish, oh yeah, and English--or we'd have to use sign language to communicate. My heavens, you two are such brainiacs!! Real smarties!! I can only bake five different kinds of brownies...walnut, dried cherry, white chocolate chip, cream cheese and plain![/QUOTE

Click to expand...

*


Chagall's mom said:


> ]
> 
> 
> I just CANT believe it... HEBREW !!!! So do I, fluently. I lived in Israel for 13 years, went to the army and then we emmigrated to Canada. My dad practiced as an Obs/Gyn surgeon in Montreal for 40 years before he passed away.
> ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*whitepoodles*, I'll PM you so as not to de-rail this thread entirely. I _knew_ you were something special in the world of poodles, but hearing about the other facets of your life just blows me away! In keeping with this thread, I think I'd like to "velcro" myself to _you!!_ Think of how easy it would be for me to travel, or order off menus in other countries?! Yup, I'm seriously tempted to "poodle-up" to ya'!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya sure please do. I will practice my dwindling hebrew with your hubby, LOL
I still remember how to speak and write it but have a tendency to forget words after being in Canada for over 40 years. 

Use my email addy, you dont have to PM just sent to [email protected] 

This is really neat ! what a small world indeed.

*Olie* we are gonna teach you some languages here.. You know Poodle already, now its time for Hebrew and/or Italian perhaps.. with some French....you decide LOL


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Ella's fascinated by the toilet flushing....so she darts into the bathroom at lightening speed any time you go in there, LOL!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

ixion said:


> ella's fascinated by the toilet flushing....so she darts into the bathroom at lightening speed any time you go in there, lol!


lol !!!

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes I always have the Corso there when I go pee but when I get ready the poodle is always curled up on the floor.


----------

